# Android Apps auf Device



## Generic1 (16. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade mein Andriod- App, welche ich mit Eclipse auf Ubuntu programmiert habe, auf mein Smartphone zu deployen, hab aber leider noch ein paar probleme: 







Ich habe alle 3 Punkte von: 

Developing on a Device | Android Developers

durchgemacht, aber folgendes versteh ich schon nicht: 

You can verify that your device is connected by executing adb devices from your SDK tools/ directory. If connected, you'll see the device name listed as a "device."

adb ist zwar vorhanden aber kann nicht ausgeführt werden, wenn ich das mache, bekomme ich folgendes: 


```
mycomputer@ubuntu:~/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools$ adb
No command 'adb' found, did you mean:
 Command 'cdb' from package 'tinycdb' (main)
 Command 'gdb' from package 'gdb' (main)
 Command 'aub' from package 'aub' (universe)
 Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)
 Command 'mdb' from package 'mono-debugger' (universe)
 Command 'arb' from package 'arb' (multiverse)
 Command 'tdb' from package 'tads2-dev' (multiverse)
 Command 'pdb' from package 'python' (main)
 Command 'jdb' from package 'openjdk-6-jdk' (main)
 Command 'jdb' from package 'sun-java6-jdk' (multiverse)
 Command 'ab' from package 'apache2-utils' (main)
adb: command not found
```


Und was mir auch nicht klar ist, was ist Gusty/Hardy oder Dapper -> wo bekomme ich her, was ich da verwenden soll?

Weiß jemand was ich da falsch mache?
lg


----------



## Geeeee (16. Okt 2010)

1. versuch mal im tools verzeichnis "./adb" auszuführen, geht das nicht nimmste "bash adb" oder stellst eben die Rechte der Skripte im Toolsverzeichnis auf ausführbar.
2. Gusty, Hardy oder Dapper sind Ubuntu-Versionen: 7.10, 8.04, 6.06


----------



## Generic1 (16. Okt 2010)

Danke, war schon mal eine sehr gute Hilfe, wenn ich jetzt das von dir ausführ, dann bekomm ich folgende Ausgaben: 


```
root@ubuntu:~/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools# ./adb devices
List of devices attached 
????????????	no permissions
```

Was kann ich da machen?
lg


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Okt 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Danke, war schon mal eine sehr gute Hilfe, wenn ich jetzt das von dir ausführ, dann bekomm ich folgende Ausgaben:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



bei mir hilft:

```
adb kill-server
adb start-server (als root)
adb devices
```


----------



## Marco13 (16. Okt 2010)

<halbwissen reinwerf>
Musst du vielleicht auf deinem device noch "USB debugging" aktivieren?
</halbwissen reinwerf>


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Okt 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> <halbwissen reinwerf>
> Musst du vielleicht auf deinem device noch "USB debugging" aktivieren?
> </halbwissen reinwerf>



Jop, aber das steht ja bei Punkt 2, demnach sollte er das ja gemacht haben *g*



> Ich habe alle 3 Punkte von:
> 
> Developing on a Device | Android Developers
> 
> durchgemacht,


----------



## Generic1 (16. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

besten Dank für die Hilfe, es funktioniert.
was mich noch interessieren würde: der Text wird jetzt am Smartphone angezeigt. kann ich die Applikation jetzt schon unabhängig starten und beenden, also gibt es irgendwo ein Icon für diese Application?
lg


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Okt 2010)

Hast du schon eine apk-Datei? (wenn nicht kannst du diese mit Eclipse erstellen lassen export -  android tools oder so) Dann kannst du diese mit 
	
	
	
	





```
adb install pfad
```
 installieren, und ja dann sollte es bei den Programmen auftauchen.


----------



## Generic1 (18. Okt 2010)

Alles funktioniert bestens,
Vielen Dank und lg,


----------



## Generic1 (12. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein dummes Problem und zwar hab ich jetzt länger nichts mehr gemacht mit android und weiß jetzt nichtmehr, wie ich zum ersten Dialog gekommen bin unter Ubuntu.
Weiß das zufällig jemand?
lg


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Nov 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein dummes Problem und zwar hab ich jetzt länger nichts mehr gemacht mit android und weiß jetzt nichtmehr, wie ich zum ersten Dialog gekommen bin unter Ubuntu.
> Weiß das zufällig jemand?
> lg



"ersten Dialog" - welchen meinst du? Meinst du: den Dialog aus deinem ersten Post? Das ist doch ein Eclipse-Dialog oder nicht? Solltest also dort suchen 

edit: Jetzt weiß ichs wieder. Der kommt, wenn du in den "Run Configurations" deiner App bei dem Tab "Target" nicht den automatic Modus benutzt, sondern manuell!

Was genau möchtest du denn machen?


----------



## Generic1 (12. Nov 2010)

Super, danke, da hätt ich noch länger gebraucht bis das ich da draufgekommen wäre.

Jetzt hab ich noch ein anderes Problem, wenn ich das Handy (Samsung i15800) mit dem Kabel an meinen Ubuntu Rechner anstecke und auch USB Debugging eingestellt habe, wird das gerät nirgends angezeigt, weder das ein Laufwerk für das Handy erscheint noch das in diesem Fenster oben das Handy aufscheint. 

Weiß da jemand was es da haben kann bzw. wie ich in Ubuntu schaun kann, ob überhaupt ein Gerät erkannt wurde?
lg


----------



## mjdv (12. Nov 2010)

Ist das ein anderes Handy als vorher?


----------



## Generic1 (13. Nov 2010)

mjdv hat gesagt.:


> Ist das ein anderes Handy als vorher?



Hallo,

nein, es ist das gleiche Handy, was mich aber auch stutzig macht ist, wenn ich das Handy über das USB- Kabel anstecke, dass sich am Computer überhaupt nichts rührt, es wird auch kein Laufwerk angelegt, wo ich z.B.: die Bilder der Camera runterziehen könnte.
Wisst Ihr da was es da haben kann? Ansonsten müsste ich in einen Shop wo ichs gekauft habe schaun, damit die sich das mal ansehen!?


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Nov 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, es ist das gleiche Handy, was mich aber auch stutzig macht ist, wenn ich das Handy über das USB- Kabel anstecke, dass sich am Computer überhaupt nichts rührt, es wird auch kein Laufwerk angelegt, wo ich z.B.: die Bilder der Camera runterziehen könnte.
> Wisst Ihr da was es da haben kann? Ansonsten müsste ich in einen Shop wo ichs gekauft habe schaun, damit die sich das mal ansehen!?



Uff....mal einen anderen USB-Slot ausprobiert ? , wirkt manchmal wunder. Eig. müsste sich das Handy ja auch zu Wort melden und dich nach dem Verbindungstyp fragen. Boote auch mal das Handy neu!


----------



## Generic1 (15. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

also ich hab mein Andrid- Handy jetzt mal über das USB- Kabel mit einem Windows 7 Rechner verbunden und da wird das Handy in den Device Manager eingetragen als "Other devices -> nH" aber mit einem !. Wenn ich dann auf dieses Gerät klicke, dann steht in General "The driver for this device are not installed, There is no driver selected for the device information set or element". Dann steht noch
Location: Port_#0005.Hub_#0008 

Ich hab das Handy auch schon ausgeschalten und wieder eingeschalten aber irgendwie mags nicht. Am Handy wird schon eine Meldung angezeigt, ob ich mich mit dem Computer verbinden will, wenn ich aber Verbinden klicke, dann passiert aber genau gar nichts.
Hat das schon mal jemand gehapt bzw. kann man das Smartphone wieder auf Werkseinstellung zurückstellen damit ichs dann nochmal probieren kann?

Im Device Manager: 






Properties von Other Devices: 






Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr sicher, ob ich beim ersten mal verbinden des Handys mit dem Computer einen CD eingelegt habe um einen Driver zu installieren aber ich glaub nicth das ich das gemacht hab!?


lg


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Nov 2010)

Dann mach es doch mal :bae:


----------



## Generic1 (16. Nov 2010)

Also ich bin mir jetzt sicher, dass ich keinen Treiber installiert habe, da in der Verpackung des Smartphines gar keine CD reinginge. 
Weiß noch jemand was ich machen kann, um dem Computer das Smartphone bekannt zu machen?
lg


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Nov 2010)

USB Driver for Windows | Android Developers
Issue 1039 - android - Cannot install windows usb driver - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------

